# deer hunting sucks here in pa



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

deer hunting sucks here in PA


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why does it suck?.........Are you not seeing deer, are you missing shots at deer you see? I have spent countless hours bow hunting this year and I have drawn back once and decided it was too early in the season and the deer was not big enough. I have been close to deer and not gotten shots. I would never say that hunting sucked though. It all depends upon your perspective!!


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

I see very little deer
most dont have 3 spikes on each side to be legal deer

and i wont shoot small deer

most of the deer is on private land
i ask land owners if i can hunt on their land and thay all say no no no no no


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## dieseldog (Aug 9, 2004)

And everyone wonders why we are trying to regulate it here in ND. So it doesn't come to what he is saying in PA, NO ACCESS.


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

I actually live in pa too. I've no problem with seeing deer or finding deer to hunt. Pennslyvania has probobly the best whitetail management system in the US. Maybe you should look around more for game lands there are plenty. :beer:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ammoman has been kicked off


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

JUst wondering why? If it is none of my business no offense will be taken if so just curious.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

there are too many deer on east side of PA and North EAST ... I grew up in NEW YORK


----------



## PAwoodsman (Jan 10, 2006)

I am from PA too, I have seen a few deer here and threre, and even a nice buck or two. Unfortunately I could not get a good shot at these bucks. I must say that there are signifigantly less deer in my area of Western PA than there used to be when I started huntin. I did harvest deer this year, with a few days left in late muzzloader season, I still have yet to get a crack at a legal buck.


----------



## PAhunter271 (Jan 16, 2006)

i also hunt here in pa. i live in south western pa and i see lots of deer. my cousin harverted 13 deer hear in the area for people who where have trouble with the crops and plants. I my selve missed a monster 10 point in october with my bow and saw many other huge deer in the area.


----------

